# New Cabela's video walk through



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

just as the title says. a nice little video im sure many of you would like to see! i dont think this page is mobile friend either. 

http://www.10tv.com/content/section...=/videos/2013/02/26/web-only-cabelas-tour.xml


----------



## pplulu (Aug 31, 2009)

Fishing dept looks small


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah, I was kind of underwhelmed. And I actually thought the fishing department was a bright spot...


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I was looking to by a kayak soon and was hoping they had a good selection and it didn't look like they did. Although the one I was interested in looks like its in stock there. Over all I think the store looks nice and I still can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

You would think that the stores would be set up more in a geographical setting. I mean, moose? Elk? Really? The store may not be huge but you would think it would be more geared towards local type stuff.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

I blinked and missed the fishing department.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

didnt see the aquarium. wonder if this store will have one?


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

It said on the news that they do have an aquarium. I was looking for it as well and didn't see one.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

But guys it has a cafe so don't worry....


----------



## bigticket (Jun 24, 2009)

Seriously, could the camera person spend any LESS time in the fishing section? They focus more on toy tractors and lawn equipment. Oh well, it still looked promising from what little you could see.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I was planning on coming up for the grand opening from cincinnati. After that video I think I will wait and see what everyone has to say about it once they go. I could do without the huge toy selection and all the stuffed animals. Nice camera work by channel 10 also.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I went to the Dundee store Saturday.The bait shop closed it is now kids toys.Bow shop was gone had small bow section up front. Moved all the beds and flower smelling crap from upstairs to what used to be the fishing dept. Had like 4 boats inside the boats and fishing was together in the back of the store did have a lot of lures but sonar and trolling motor area was smaller than the one at Sandusky Dicks. The clothing section gets bigger every time I go to the store. Most of the time they have some great sales didn't have much on sale this weekend. Like most other guns stores they didn't have much ammo no .380 no 9mm no .22 long rifle they did have .357 and .45 ammo. 
I feel Cabelas is looking to market more to women shoppers and less to men and women outdoors people.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Fin, Fur, and Feather in Ashland, OH, is probably my favorite place to buy tackle. Also, the selection at Gander right now is the best I've seen from them. I figured they at least try to get their act together before Cabela's plunges the knife into their chest...


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

It sounds like most folks are expecting to see a store on the scale of Dundee or Wheeling but I don't believe this one was ever billed as that. I didn't see anything that scared me away. From what I saw I can't think of anything else in Cbus area that is better. I still will not use them as my primary source for most easy to find items. They have never been the best place to price shop. It is the hard-to-find stuff that will get me in the store.

On a side note, I have not been to the Dundee store in a few years. I didn't realize they were downsizing it. That is a shame but if that is happening there it stands to reason that they will not go that big again on this one.


----------



## richard78 (Mar 28, 2011)

My wife is a waitress at a restaurant at Polaris that the managers have been eating at a lot. She did ask about the store and they gave her a few stats, 83k square feet which is less than wheeling which is 160k. There is a fish tank, and about 400 taxidermy animals. Only thing that will really be missing is no boat or Atv sales. They have told her many times that it will feel like a cabelas as soon as you walk in, what ever that means.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Fishing Department looks like it's going to be picked over in no time flat .

+2 on the toy department, seriously


----------



## mevers (Sep 26, 2009)

I was at the Dundee store last month. This one looks pretty much on par with what they're doing at other stores. I agree with whoever said they appear to be catering more towards the soccer mom set. Obviously the cameraman wasn't aware of filming the things that would resonate with the OGF crowd. I can certainly do without the big toy section, and the cafe has always sucked at all of the locations but I'll reserve judgement until I actually go into the store.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

I agree with the fact that their prices are always a bit on the high side on most items but I think its going to be a great place to find the "hard to find" items. The bargain cave is always a good place to look for the occasional deal.


----------



## GRIGGS (Oct 14, 2011)

Just going to say it, wish it was a Bass Pro Shops instead


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

You guys remind me of an old couple years ago when I waited tables. The old man told me what he wanted. His wife nibbed in and told him that wasn't what he wanted. He asked her, "Whaaat...I don't like it already?"


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

shwookie said:


> You would think that the stores would be set up more in a geographical setting. I mean, moose? Elk? Really? The store may not be huge but you would think it would be more geared towards local type stuff.



People expect that from these stores. They'd rather see elk and moose than chipmunks, squirrels, and rats.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Im like many others who were "expecting" a Dundee style store and it seems its an oversized Dicks Sporting Goods.. Not good, now Ill have to pay sales tax when i order stuff online and that sucks.. I was truly suprised that someone wished it was a BPS.. really?????? The one in Cinci absolutely blows... Always out of stock on the few items I try to get and quality of the BPS stuff has always been marginal on there private brands and the worst part is there on the Ohio River basically and youll be hard pressed to find a vibe, a quality catfish outfit or any hybrid or any Ohio River specific tackle there.. I hate box stores....sorry for the rant, but the more I read and see, the more disapointed I am and I havent even been there yet, LOL

Salmonid


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Salmonid said:


> it seems its an oversized Dicks Sporting Goods..


My thoughts exactly. Almost a 100% bet they won't have half of the hard-to-find lures I was expecting them to have. I'll wait and see what opening day has to bring, but judging from the video the Fishing department seems to be about the Size of Gander Mountain's, if not smaller. Again it will probably picked over in seconds flat.

And to think I was going to take $300-$400 up there opening weekend to purchase all my "hard to find" colors/baits...Sure hope Cabelas doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I tried to tell everyone. They are more of a tourist attraction than an outdoor store. It's gonna be mostly clothes and stuff for your home. As far as the "hard to find items", the one in wheeling doesn't carry anything that you can't find at either gander mtn or dicks, with the exception of a few lucky craft baits and higher end rods. But even then they are the basic sizes/colors....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

There is not a chance in the world I will go to the grand opening, the parking lot is just too small you will have too walk a mile. I have been to Dundee a few times and it was amazing, I have not been there in over a year. I went to Wheeling on the way to a Steelers game and was not impressed. I think I have a pre opening pass for the 6th and if it comes through I will attend just to see if they have ammunition in stock, 22LR, 9MM, and 45ACP. I will still always buy my guns at Vance's. Fishing items the first stop is always Buckeye Outdoors or go to see Judy at Hoover, she just treats everyone so well, I would rather pay her a few dollars more than drive to a large store where the clerks have no idea about what they are selling. Her prices may be a little higher than other places but if you are in the north part of Columbus you don't have to drive to Hebron or to Yuppyville and with the price of gas you most likely will save money while dealing with a wonderful family. Just as a note Judy most likely doesn't even no my name I am sure she knows my face since I have done business there for many years. The Dutchman is a real bait and tackle store, there used to be several on Hoover, I wish I could remember all the names and owners, red bank was one he now has a small shop at county line and sunbury but very little stock, there was one in Galena across from the Clock bar which is now Mudflats and a great place to eat. Of course my personal favorite at the time was Harry and Dots he had a gun license. The Dutchman is the only one left, it is hard for me to drive past and not stop to see if I need to buy something or just buy a cup of coffee.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Well said leupy. I feel the same way about the "box" stores. Fin, Feather, and Fur has the hard to find colors and good high end stuff most of the time but it's not close enough to visit more than a few times a year. Judy down at the Dutchman is great to deal with. If I feel I need something quick though I will go to them.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Just FYI, Fin Feather and Fur is having their bass fishing weekend this coming weekend.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

I wish they would put a Cabela's in Cincinnati!


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I was invited to an early tour of the store this friday. I've heard other people mention these early sneak peaks. Has anyone been to one of these that can tell me if you can buy stuff at these early openings or tours? If it's just a store tour I could care less. If I can buy stuff I will go fore sure..


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

nbc4 had a short video tour last night and they did a better job. showed the aquarium. showed a bunch of rods and reels.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I'll most likely keep rolling out to Buckeye Outdoors for tackle.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Buckeye Outdoors little closer to me. Plus I have gotten to know couple of the guys out there.


----------



## jeffersa (Mar 18, 2011)

I work in the fishing department and we have a good variety of soft and hard baits, rods and reels, fly fishing and kayaks and marine gear. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

Bad Bub said:


> I tried to tell everyone. They are more of a tourist attraction than an outdoor store. It's gonna be mostly clothes and stuff for your home.
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


The markup on clothes, shoes, and toys is huge = greater profit margin. Hence the trend the last 5 years of dicks, gander mountain and others turning into clothing retailers. There just isn't much money to be made on a 5$ crankbait, when you can mark a 10$ shirt up to 30$ you'd have to sell 10 cranks to make the same profit of one shirt. Sucks for us but they are in it for profits, please don't fool yourselves.
They will have stuff no one else has, I had to drive to wheeling to get the muzzzleloader ammo I needed after checking everywhere in a 45 mile radius. Hopefully I wont have to do that again...


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

My wife watched the video with me and I said I guarantee everyone is going to complain just from watching this video. She said why would they complain? I said that's what people do. I didn't have to read very far (1st comment) before I saw a complaint. This person doing the video did a poor job. It's hard to see how big the fishing section is and everything else. It is a smaller store but come on guys quit jumping to conclusions before actually going to the store.


----------



## chad24 (Aug 1, 2011)

Im not gonna judge the store by the video. Channel 10 camera man sucked. Yea...focus on a pink toy jeep ??? This video did not do us any good for what we are about to see opening day im sure. He practically ran past the fishing rods so fast I couldnt tell what they where but focused on a manican with clothes on. I am sure fellas that the fishing section will fit our fishing needs here in Central Ohio. I am hearing that Duck Dynasty will be there.....is this true? Can anyone recap the date for opening day and time ? I read it on here once but figure I would ask again to refresh my memory. We should all meet there and have like a small OGF meet and greet before we go in . Just an idea. Take care all.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Opens thursday march 7th at 11am


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

chad24 said:


> Im not gonna judge the store by the video. Channel 10 camera man sucked. Yea...focus on a pink toy jeep ??? This video did not do us any good for what we are about to see opening day im sure. He practically ran past the fishing rods so fast I couldnt tell what they where but focused on a manican with clothes on. I am sure fellas that the fishing section will fit our fishing needs here in Central Ohio. I am hearing that Duck Dynasty will be there.....is this true? Can anyone recap the date for opening day and time ? I read it on here once but figure I would ask again to refresh my memory. We should all meet there and have like a small OGF meet and greet before we go in . Just an idea. Take care all.


I'm with ya, that camera guy was aweful!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

http://www.dispatch.com/content/stories/business/2013/02/26/cabelas-opening.html



> *Colorful retailer Cabelas answers calls of the wild:*
> New, smaller store is quirky, helpful and online savvy
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

> Theyre very big on direct customer data, McIntyre said. They use it really well to keep customers loyal and coming back. Their merchandise can be specifically targeted by store.
> 
> Targeting their merchandise according to the desires of local customers means that the Columbus store, like all Cabelas, has different inventory, Remmer said.


 ok...so the inventory at Polaris has already been profiled via online & catalog sales? This should be interesting. Think I'll take a wait & see approach with their fishing dept.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

are we really going to see people camping out for the opening? i imagine thurs and fri will be a lot of guys picking up ammo so i was thinking of waiting until sat morning to go and burn my xmas gift cards.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

mrh0llywood said:


> are we really going to see people camping out for the opening? i imagine thurs and fri will be a lot of guys picking up ammo so i was thinking of waiting until sat morning to go and burn my xmas gift cards.


I was going to be waiting in line Thursday, not any more.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Net said:


> ok...so the inventory at Polaris has already been profiled via online & catalog sales? This should be interesting. Think I'll take a wait & see approach with their fishing dept.


Exactly, probably going to be a bunch of Lake Erie / LM Bass stuff. Going to be up there for a new pair of there BOA wading boots, betcha I don't buy much else. Hope Cabelas proves me wrong...


----------



## senoy (Feb 3, 2013)

Cabela's has multiple store sizes and Columbus just happened to get a smaller one. A lot of the recent ones have been smaller in scale. Dundee is the third largest at 225000 square feet. Hamburg, PA is the largest at 250. Wheeling is in the high middle range at 175. (Average is 150) Columbus is on the bottom end. It's just how it goes. Dick's Sporting Goods runs between 30 and 60 and Gander Mountain runs between 50 and 120 thousand. So essentially, the Columbus Cabela's is about the 1 and a third times the size of an average Gander Mountain (It's just a bit smaller than the Gander Mountain in little Washington, PA.)

If you've been to the Cabela's in Charleston, WV it is almost identical in size to the Columbus one. I would not call it disappointing, but it's not anything like the bigger stores. If memory serves the Charleston Cabelas has about 20 racks of fishing stuff, maybe twice as much as the Gander Mountain on the west side. It's OK, but frequently they don't have things I'm looking for. Even Cabela's exclusive things.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

MDBuckeye said:


> Just FYI, Fin Feather and Fur is having their bass fishing weekend this coming weekend.


Love that place. I bought my first nice rod and reel there when I was a teenager. Back then it was a cinderblock building packed with gear. Also, they have a Case Knife kiosk, which is awesome, because I collect those...


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Deazl666 said:


> Love that place. I bought my first nice rod and reel there when I was a teenager. Back then it was a cinderblock building packed with gear. Also, they have a Case Knife kiosk, which is awesome, because I collect those...


Gees, is that when you walked on the floors, they'd bow. Thats been a long time... for some reason I thought you were just a youngster..


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't understand why everyone is being so negative about this store that hasn't even opened yet. I know this is a fishing forum but this isn't just a fishing store. The store is to accommodate everyone's outdoor needs not just fisherman. Just be happy that we got a cabelas and have another option to chose from when buying new items. If they do have a huge need for fishing supplies I'm sure they can carry or add to their supply.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Boostedawdfun said:


> I don't understand why everyone is being so negative about this store that hasn't even opened yet. I know this is a fishing forum but this isn't just a fishing store. The store is to accommodate everyone's outdoor needs not just fisherman. Just be happy that we got a cabelas and have another option to chose from when buying new items. If they do have a huge need for fishing supplies I'm sure they can carry or add to their supply.



I've been to 2 or 3 Cabelas across the country and they all have featured massive hunting and fishing sections (im talking 10-15 racks/isles of fishing gear). Then as sort of a side deal they have a small selection of camping/outdoor gear. Looks like our Cabelas is somewhat of a new theme, where they carry a small selection of everything. We'll just have to wait and see, but my first thought from the video was "great, an oversized Dicks".


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

acklac7 said:


> I've been to 2 or 3 Cabelas across the country and they all have featured massive hunting and fishing sections (im talking 10-15 racks/isles of fishing gear). Then as sort of a side deal they have a small selection of camping/outdoor gear. Looks like our Cabelas is somewhat of a new theme, where they carry a small selection of everything. We'll just have to wait and see, but my first thought from the video was "great, an oversized Dicks".


I understand that but if there are a lot of items that they don't have that people would like to see then maybe people could put a request in for such items. I posted the video just so people could get a sneak peek inside. It's by no means a good walk through of the entire store and don't see why everyone is so negative about it. I respect everyone opinions but just don't understand all the negativity.


----------



## Noiceracing (May 11, 2005)

I bet most of the Ammo will be picked up Mon and tues monday the 4th is open for odnr and sorts, Tues the 5th is contractors night and on wed you can get in if you have a Cabela's credit card thats what i was told.
I have a contractors pass for Tuesday Night


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Boostedawdfun said:


> I respect everyone opinions but just don't understand all the negativity.


If you have been to some of there other stores you would understand, like there fishing department in the other stores is HUGE, taking up a good 1/4 of the store. On the video the fishing department looks almost non-existant, I think I counted 3 racks of gear, most of there other stores have at least a dozen+.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Boostedawdfun said:


> the video just so people could get a sneak peek inside. It's by no means a good walk through of the entire store and don't see why everyone is so negative about it. I respect everyone opinions but just don't understand all the negativity.


Maybe people are comparing it to a Walmart opening and the little stores that will be affected by it. Just throwing that out. To me it is exciting Cabelas is here, but, I will be still shopping at Buckeye Outdoors, Fishermans Warehouse, R R bait... etc.. I will also still be supporting the entrepreneur such as Joshy.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

acklac7 said:


> If you have been to some of there other stores you would understand, like there fishing department in the other stores is HUGE, taking up a good 1/4 of the store. On the video the fishing department looks almost non-existant, I think I counted 3 racks of gear, most of there other stores have at least a dozen+.


I haven't been to a cabelas before but I did go to a bass pro shop in Alabama last November and their fishing department was probably the size of the entire cabelas at Polaris. It seemed they had everything every made in every color and size for fishing needs and gear from crappie fishing to what looked like you could pull a whale in with lol. It was defiantly cool seeing everything but it took me about an hour to briskly walk up and down every isle to see what they had. Keep in mind their supply was about half fresh water and half salt water. They had Lures about 2 feet long and all kinds of crazy stuff and lots of it.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Dovans said:


> Gees, is that when you walked on the floors, they'd bow. Thats been a long time... for some reason I thought you were just a youngster..


I'm a very immature 42.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Well, it doesn't sound like it will be the store we would like it to be but I for one will be happy to have an another option locally to buy tackle. Judy is great and I love to take her business when I can but she too has a small store. 
To bad about the tax. And as for the selection, like most of you for the really tough items I search for them online.

See you there Wednesday!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Picture of the fishing department from the article I posted below:


----------



## billjaco (Oct 22, 2011)

With a distribution center in Wheeling, a truck can be in Columbus in 3 hours for restocking.

I ordered a rod online on a Sunday last year, and it was deliver by UPS on Tuesday. 

If they are out of stock on items, it will probably be due to the manufacturers inability to keep up with the demand. 

Cabela's has been in business too long to get a black eye during a grand opening like the one coming up next week.

Of course, I've been wrong a time or two in the past.


----------



## billjaco (Oct 22, 2011)

I recognize a few of the old codgers in the fishing department photo above from ramps at local lakes.

Looks like a knowledgable crew!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Anything green pumpkin is always on friggin back order. Lol.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

mrh0llywood said:


> didnt see the aquarium. wonder if this store will have one?


It's there with gold fish when I saw it,,,,but the news showed trout in it....and the lady giving the tour said they were there just in quarantine in the back


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Noiceracing said:


> I bet most of the Ammo will be picked up Mon and tues monday the 4th is open for odnr and sorts, Tues the 5th is contractors night and on wed you can get in if you have a Cabela's credit card thats what i was told.
> I have a contractors pass for Tuesday Night


shelves were full....will be a limit....but don't see it lasting long unless a lot is in the back that I didn't see


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

supercanoe said:


> I was invited to an early tour of the store this friday. I've heard other people mention these early sneak peaks. Has anyone been to one of these that can tell me if you can buy stuff at these early openings or tours? If it's just a store tour I could care less. If I can buy stuff I will go fore sure..


no early buying on the tours....I went on one and asked to put a used ar on hold....and she just gave me a look....only the day before for the credit card special invites


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

ironman172 said:


> no early buying on the tours....I went on one and asked to put a used ar on hold....and she just gave me a look....only the day before for the credit card special invites


What did you think of the Fishing Section?


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

That pic makes the fishing department waaayyy bigger than the video does.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Boostedawdfun said:


> That pic makes the fishing department waaayyy bigger than the video does.


Yeah, and that is just the rod and reel aisle. But it's gonna suck...trust me. No one on this thread is gonna go there.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Boostedawdfun said:


> That pic makes the fishing department waaayyy bigger than the video does.


agreed, just hope it's not picked over by the time I get there. Just got my Cabelas fishing catalog in the other day, Cabelas has some sexy cranks out this year :B


----------



## gitarzan (Feb 19, 2012)

I might go in a week or so after the opening riots have ended. 

A coworker is taking the day off on card holder day trying to see if they have any AR15s. Good luck to him. 

I am wanting to get a long shaft remote controlled trolling motor. It will be nice to see if they put some on sale. And I saw some in that video. I live in Columbus North side and Gander Mtn is way way out there for me and not in my normal territory.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

acklac7 said:


> What did you think of the Fishing Section?


It was ok....and not fully done when we went through....couldn't leave the main isle so????  I will go but after the opening....I am and have been stocked up on what I use ....haven't even got into my fathers tackle yet....and he had a bunch....and been gone for 6 years now....but always looking for a good deal....I was told they are expecting 5000 people the opening day with expected people camping out in the parking lot....extra parking has been arranged with costco across the street. ....I wondered why all the stuffed animals not from this area but sure was a pleasure seeing all of them and a pleasant surprise for me anyway....the grill will be serving some exotic meat too....and there were a few used ar15 there....a lot of used long guns....racks of them....no idea how they were priced though....we couldn't leave the main isle....nice bow area, but more x bows then conventional....but the manager is trying to get that changed to 50/50....he is an avid bow hunter.....go and have fun....I'll wait a week or two


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Here is the video nbc4 did that shows the fish tank. The GM of the new store says how there is a huge demand for their fishing department in central Ohio. 

http://www.nbc4i.com/story/21378821/cabelas-prepares-for-grand-opening-on-march-7


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

first thing he mentioned was fishing, looks like Cabelas is on top of things. *can't wait*


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

orderd most of the things i needed today. $5 shipping and no sales tax, atleast till the 7th, this is cheeper than the gas getting to north col.


----------



## Big Eye (Feb 16, 2009)

I am glad Cabelas come to Ohio since I do buy alot from them, and I like to see in person what I buy, this is better than running to Dundee that store up north.But since I do fish alot of Saugeye/Walleye tournaments in central Ohio I do support the local bait & tackle stores when I can. 
WELCOME TO OHIO CABELAS.


----------



## Niceman (Aug 1, 2005)

I agee with Griggs. I wish it was a bass pro also. I was just in th Toledo area this week and stopped there. You can't beat them for fishing and tbey also have some hunting. I'm like a kid in a candy store in there.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

So much negativity and the doors haven't even opened yet. Don't go if you think it sucks based off a news story. Cabelas has always done me right, the customer service is first class. I have had phone calls from Dick Cabela after writing letters to the company about equipment problems-two times. He wanted all of my input and then sent me replacement items. And these failures were after hard use. That was awhile ago, but it still impresses me. Dicks makes me want to puke. They won't be getting any more of my business. They turned tail and ran away from semi auto rifles and magazines so fast it was amazing. Cabelas stands behind sportsmen. This may not be the biggest or best Cabelas store in the country, but it's better than what we have now.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

You guys are something else. LOL! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

supercanoe said:


> So much negativity and the doors haven't even opened yet. Don't go if you think it sucks based off a news story. Cabelas has always done me right, the customer service is first class. I have had phone calls from Dick Cabela after writing letters to the company about equipment problems-two times. He wanted all of my input and then sent me replacement items. And these failures were after hard use. That was awhile ago, but it still impresses me. Dicks makes me want to puke. They won't be getting any more of my business. They turned tail and ran away from semi auto rifles and magazines so fast it was amazing. Cabelas stands behind sportsmen. This may not be the biggest or best Cabelas store in the country, but it's better than what we have now.


+1 ....I will be going to Cabela's , and Dicks....well....there sure are other places for my business and money


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Just like to toss out another alternative to the big "box" stores. There is a very nice store in Toledo called Jann's Netcraft. Check out their web-site.
I think they have very competitive prices, and are locally owned.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

You are all looking at this from an angler/outdoorsman perspective. To be expected on a fishing site for sure. 

However, consider the business aspect for once and consider the economics involved. They could have bought 6 acres off S.R. 36 to the north, not been visible from I-71 a major traffic thru way from Northern Ohio to Central Ohio, had a full scale 220k sq foot facility complete with full marine set up and everything. Then, they likely would have been out of business in 5-8 years. With mega stores already in Dundee and Wheeling, this was NOT going to be a destination site pulling people from a vast region. So, to invest that kind of money would have been foolish. Instead, they took a medium sized space and maxed it for retail(rather than flash), parked it next to I-71 and one of central Ohio's most popular malls and shopping/dining areas. They maximized traffic and exposure. They are business and will end up making LOTS of money. That's the name of their game.

I don't expect them to carry many exotic fishing lures, or specialty hunting items. Though, it will be nice to have them order stuff in and no shipping cost. I also like that it is literally 5 minutes from my front door.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

crittergitter said:


> You are all looking at this from an angler/outdoorsman perspective. To be expected on a fishing site for sure.
> 
> However, consider the business aspect for once and consider the economics involved. They could have bought 6 acres off S.R. 36 to the north, not been visible from I-71 a major traffic thru way from Northern Ohio to Central Ohio, had a full scale 220k sq foot facility complete with full marine set up and everything. Then, they likely would have been out of business in 5-8 years. With mega stores already in Dundee and Wheeling, this was NOT going to be a destination site pulling people from a vast region. So, to invest that kind of money would have been foolish. Instead, they took a medium sized space and maxed it for retail(rather than flash), parked it next to I-71 and one of central Ohio's most popular malls and shopping/dining areas. They maximized traffic and exposure. They are business and will end up making LOTS of money. That's the name of their game.
> 
> I don't expect them to carry many exotic fishing lures, or specialty hunting items. Though, it will be nice to have them order stuff in and no shipping cost. I also like that it is literally 5 minutes from my front door.


I doubt they would of been out of business in 5-8 years since in the video itself the GM said that people from this area were going to Dundee and Wheeling anyways. I get your point though. 
I'm glad its here, I just would rather see it have more fishing rods and less jeeps and toy shotguns.


----------



## mevers (Sep 26, 2009)

saug-I said:


> orderd most of the things i needed today. $5 shipping and no sales tax, atleast till the 7th, this is cheeper than the gas getting to north col.


The sales tax thing is an interesting point that I'm surprised hasn't gotten more traction in this thread. For those of us who have purchased from Cabela's in the past online those prices are going up.


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

I like the idea of being able to see and feel many of the products I've seen in the mags they send me. I also like that there will be another option for the outdoors sportsman in town. Might not be all things to all people but at least the option is now there. Also I have seen christmas sales and free in store shipping specials I was un willing to drive 2 hrs for.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

mevers said:


> The sales tax thing is an interesting point that I'm surprised hasn't gotten more traction in this thread. For those of us who have purchased from Cabela's in the past online those prices are going up.


You mean you don't claim your internet purchases on your state tax return form?


----------

